

DIY Scanning Electron Microscope - Sources, Costs and References - xd
http://benkrasnow.blogspot.com/2011/03/diy-scanning-electron-microscope_26.html

======
th0ma5
First time I heard of anyone having an electron microscope outside of a lab
was DirecTV hacking about 6 years ago. While this is amazing, the examples of
amateur scientists being able to compete with the complex nature of modern
science would make Ben Franklin I think rather upset. That being said,
amateurs are doing amazing things in the fields of radio, astronomy, and
perhaps as always math.

